# Pork Chop Smoked



## jc1947 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have read many many posts on smoked pork chops trying to get a straight answer on smoking pork chops. And so far have not found the simple info I am looking for. Iie. have a MES 30 and am a newb

Could someone PLEASE just give me the facts.

1. How do I brine and what with and how long?

2. Rub? If so what do I make the rub out of?

3. What tempture do I smoke them too?

4. What do I put in the water pan.

5. Foil or not? If so, how long?

6. Sear or not? If yes, explain how.

Thank you all very much for taking time to answer a newbie.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 16, 2011)

You might try the handy dandy search tool..

Lots of smoked chops threads with all the info you need..

Here's one...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/107318/smoked-chops-qview  

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## meateater (Jul 16, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> I have read many many posts on smoked pork chops trying to get a straight answer on smoking pork chops. And so far have not found the simple info I am looking for. Iie. have a MES 30 and am a newb
> 
> Could someone PLEASE just give me the facts.
> 
> ...


----------



## jc1947 (Jul 16, 2011)

I read that Link Graig and being the newbie I am  I have no idea what PHS rub   is. Nor do I know what RO lump is.

*Meateater, thank you very much for taking the time to give me answers I can understand!*

I think a lot of posters on here have been smoking so long that they have forgotten what being a newbie is like.

Which makes me wonder why they bother to give answers at all, if they are unable to give answers a newbie can understand.


----------



## jc1947 (Jul 16, 2011)

Meateater, thank you very much.


----------



## jc1947 (Jul 16, 2011)

FPNMF, I tried the search tool and I found no answers I could understand including the link you supplied!


----------



## flash (Jul 16, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> I have read many many posts on smoked pork chops trying to get a straight answer on smoking pork chops. And so far have not found the simple info I am looking for. Iie. have a MES 30 and am a newb
> 
> Could someone PLEASE just give me the facts. (don't brine either)
> 
> ...


----------



## meateater (Jul 16, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> Meateater, thank you very much.




No problem, you could actually smoke till 145° and be fine, I like them at this temp, more moist, 160° is a safer temp.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 16, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> FPNMF, I tried the search tool and I found no answers I could understand including the link you supplied!


Thats strange..I just clicked it and it shows Raptors smoked pork chop thread..... 

  Craig


----------



## jc1947 (Jul 16, 2011)

> FPNMF, I tried the search tool and I found *no answers I could understand* including the link you supplied!


FPNMF  , yep it does take me there, however being a newbie I have no idea what PHS rub or RO lump is. I am sure all you pro smokers know, but I don't. Do you no longer remember how confusing being a newbie is? Plus he says nothing about foiling.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2011)

With the new USDA guidelines you can safely pull them at 145.


----------



## jc1947 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Thank you Flash and Al.*


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 17, 2011)

JC don't worry about RO lump. That's charcoal and you won't need it in your MES. I have a MES30 as well and I have put apple juice in the water pan with pork chops. You don't have to put anything in the pan at all but apple juice or a mix of apple juice and rum works nice. The MES tends to keep things very moist in my experience and works well with or without anything in the pan. No need to brine, brine just slows me down on most things. I don't foil until I'm done smoking. At that point bring the meat in the house and wrap it in foil for 30 minutes or so and wait while the juices redistribute through the meat. I don't sear. You can use a fancy rub or just sprinkle some lawrys meat seasoning and be just fine.


----------



## jc1947 (Jul 17, 2011)

Teeznuts, what does the rum do or is it just for flavor?


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 17, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> Teeznuts, what does the rum do or is it just for flavor?


Just flavor as far as I know. Some guys mix with other stuff like bourbon or just dump a beer in the pan.


----------



## terry colwell (Jul 18, 2011)

JC1947,,, You get sent to the box because your forgetting its suppose to be fun,,,, dont get all worked up over the little things...Im new here also, just remember,, got to do your own research and spend the time looking. Dont forget HOW many times these guys answer the SAME questions over and over from newbies like us. All your questions have been asked over and over, they are all answered in older post. Do like I do, just spend the time reading older post and find your answers. Every one of your questions has many answers, just all depends on how YOU want to do it, the old saying,," there is a hundred ways to skin a cat" . There is no BBQ police lurking here to throw your ass in jail if ya screw the pouch a time or two,, we have all ruined a meal or two before. Thats why they have "call-out" meals....LOL.   Good luck and enjoy learning


----------

